# Logik LPD850 portable DVD player hack?



## Erith (1 Jan 2007)

Any techies out there know if it is possible to hack a player like this? 

Thanks, E


----------



## Orga (2 Jan 2007)

All depends on what you want to do - most common hack is to convert to multi region - if dats your game then you need to ascertain if the chipset is configurable - most are as it makes sense for a manufacturer to use same config and alter code as per market into which he is selling - as to legality of hacking one - you should inform yourself of that - i am aware that at point of purchase you can request the player to be converted and I know of a shop that did this - if you are going to play other region DVDs then just make sure that the broadcast format is acceptable to your screen as there is whole NTSC/PAL issue and let's not even go near the non-standard stuff - summing it up - better buy a DVD that is compatible with your player as it removes any difficulties 

BY the way I'm not a techie - DISCLAIMER


----------



## Erith (2 Jan 2007)

Um, yes, I want to convert to multiregion...


----------



## Ballyman (3 Jan 2007)

Google it. It ain't difficult to find!


----------



## Erith (5 Jan 2007)

Ballyman said:


> Google it. It ain't difficult to find!



Thanks Ballyman. You must be really great at googling. Could you post the link for the easy-to-find hack?


----------



## Ballyman (5 Jan 2007)

Here you go!!

There are 7701 hacked DVD players on this site and you buy one that isn't!! Well done


----------



## Erith (7 Jan 2007)

Thanks Ballyman. Not useful at all, but thanks.


----------



## Ballyman (8 Jan 2007)

No bother


----------

